# Latrax 1978 Mustang Cobra: Who Has One?



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently got this car from Japan:

Has anyone ever seen the Japanese Packaged version of the Mustang Cobra? I have had dreams that a Japanese version of the Latrax Mustang Cobra would appear on Yahoo! Japan Auctions. I never stopped searching until I finally found what I was looking for:


















Te Black Mustang Cobra has got to be the rarest of the Latrax bunch as I have never seen one before. I snaged it at a very good price. Although I still want the pan version of the Latrax Corvette:

Latrax Black Mustang Cobra

Not bad for a one weeks find, eh?


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Doesn't anyone here collect Latrax r/c toys?


----------



## bassii (Oct 4, 2013)

*Latrax 1978 Mustang Cobra II*

Hi:

I just registered today and the first thing I found is your message. To answer your request, I want to inform you that I have two Latrax radio Controlled 1978 Mustang Cobra II, 1-12 Scale, both, Model No. CP 012. One is White/Black,(Frequency 26.995 MHz), the other is White/Red, (frequency 27.145 MHz). Both looks just great and both in working condition. I don't have the original box to either one of them.
I hope this answered your question. Let me know if I can be of any help to you.

Respectfully,

bassii


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Used to have Latrax corvettes didnt know they did Mustangs


----------

